# Where Can I buy an M3 for MSRP?



## ptung168 (Dec 2, 2002)

I am wondering which dealerships are selling M3's for MSRP in California? I am willing to drive anywhere in California for one. (prefer So. Cal.) Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I saw a 02 SMG at Irvine BMW on Friday without the telltale markup sticker on the windows. The 2 SMG convertibles that flanked it, though, did ($5k extra).


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

In the latest Roundel, in the letters section there was a guy saying he would be happy to sell anyone an M3 at MSRP. The tone of his note was so sarcastic that it seemed he was actually saying, "Call me, I want to sell these and find it ridiculous that anyone would pay MSRP for it."

If I remember correctly, it was called the BMW store and my impression was that it was in the East somewhere.

There is a BMW Store, but I cant be sure that's the one. Worth a shot.

EDIT:
Ok, so I just noticed you said "In California" woops.


----------



## bmwlover (Nov 9, 2002)

umm im not 100 percent sure about this but go to pacific bmw and talk to them . From what I member there was no markup.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

*Send me an e-mail ASAP!*

[email protected]



ptung168 said:


> *I am wondering which dealerships are selling M3's for MSRP in California? I am willing to drive anywhere in California for one. (prefer So. Cal.) Thanks for any info you can provide. *


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

ptung168 said:


> *I am wondering which dealerships are selling M3's for MSRP in California? I am willing to drive anywhere in California for one. (prefer So. Cal.) Thanks for any info you can provide. *


My brother ordered his from Assael bmw.. with a 2k mark up.. you can go to Long Beach Bmw.. i hear there is no markup there... at some dealerships.. ive seen as much as 5K-10K prem.. on these things


----------



## bmwlover (Nov 9, 2002)

There is usually no mark up if you order it and tend to wait until it comes...good luck on the waiting part 

I know a month ago you couldn't get it before march if you didn't want to pay markup.


----------



## ebarba (Nov 1, 2002)

Shelly BMW in Canoga Park Ca. That's where I ordered mine at MSRP. Ask for Curtis. Anyone who pays more than MSRP, didn't try hard enough... 


-eric


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

Shelly bmw in Buena park right next to the House of Imports..


----------



## ebarba (Nov 1, 2002)

Er, right, Buena Park. My bad. 

-eric


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

*try Rasmussen BMW*

If you're really interested call Mike Taylor at Rasmussen BMW in Portland, OR. The phone number is 1-800-275-4269. I'm not sure what'd he'd be able to do for you but he is the only car salesman I've ever met that I actually like dealing with and actually enjoy talking to on the phone. My dad and grandma have bought a few cars from him and when I wanted an E36 M3 he was very helpful along the way even though he was making no money off me. Give him a call, tell him I sent you.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Have you tried Mr. Shafer and Mr. Karzag? You should...

Cutter Motors No-Haggle Quote Request


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *Have you tried Mr. Shafer and Mr. Karzag? You should...
> 
> Cutter Motors No-Haggle Quote Request *


I think Cutter's waiting list for one is suuuuper long.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *I think Cutter's waiting list for one is suuuuper long. *


Ahhh. Yes, quite possible. Money vs. time... a compromise which seems to come up often.


----------



## Stoney (Jan 5, 2002)

I just bought mine on Suday in Sacramento area for MSRP minus the lux tax. They had three in stock (2 coupes and a convert) and it was raining on a Sunday night. I got hooked up with the Internet Manager through Autoweb and we had been taliking for about 3 weeks before this Carbon Black one came in on Saturday. I was planning on waiting till next year but it was exactly what I wanted and I didnt have to wait. I have been looking to buy an M3 since they came out in 2001 but I never was willing to pay over MSRP or get on a list for over a year. Pleaston, Modesto, and Reno all sell for MSRP but have long wait lists. Pleaston tells me their wait is down to 4-6 months.


----------



## loubct (Sep 20, 2002)

Send me a PM. I know of a dealer that has one on the lot and will sell for MSRP. M3 with SMG


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm telling you call Rasmussen and talk to mike.


----------



## loubct (Sep 20, 2002)

To those interested in a new M3 convertible. The dealer that I am purchasing my 330CIC has two on his lot and is motivated to sell them at or below MSRP. Send me an email and I can refer you to him


----------



## Anthony (Aug 9, 2002)

Talk to Tony Rossi at Steve Thomas BMW. Its right near the Camarillo outlets. Not quite sure how long their wait list is at now. Tell him Anthony from San Jose referred you over. 

OR...

You can do like I did. I ordered my car from Kentucky and had it courtesy delivered direct from Germany to a local dealer that will accept the car (for a fee). It was about 3-4 months from deposit to delivery.


----------

